# Emerald Coast Marine Labor Day Sale,



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Starting Monday August 27,2012 at 0630 I will have a week long Labor Day Sale, 20% off any parts or accessories in stock, Cash or Check only, no credit cards.. so come on down. 
Exempt items are marine batteries and stock boats.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump,, looks like just a rain event for the week, yall come on down and save some money


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Good Deal Great Folks*

Tittle says it all. Kenney and his crew are first class:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

